# Anyone up for some education?



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I wonder how long it takes to get an advanced an advanced degree.....
http://fox13now.com/2015/07/28/dabc-grants-first-taste-testing-permit-to-high-west-distillery/


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Loke said:


> I wonder how long it takes to get an advanced an advanced degree.....
> http://fox13now.com/2015/07/28/dabc-grants-first-taste-testing-permit-to-high-west-distillery/


Don't know but my idiot brother sold the family still to a cousin a couple of years ago.... -O,-


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

In my younger days I quite possibly could of taught that class. :O--O:


----------

